# André Silvia



## 7vinte (9 Gennaio 2021)

Lo avevo perso di vista, ma vedo che ha numeri importantissimi. Sono contento per lui. 14 partite in Bundesliga 11 gol 3 assist.


----------



## Djici (9 Gennaio 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Lo avevo perso di vista, ma vedo che ha numeri importantissimi. Sono contento per lui. 14 partite in Bundesliga 11 gol 3 assist.



Sarà un lapsus... Ma hai scritto Silvia


----------



## Arturo Belano (9 Gennaio 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Lo avevo perso di vista, ma vedo che ha numeri importantissimi. Sono contento per lui. 14 partite in Bundesliga 11 gol 3 assist.



Ha qualità importanti, se cresce anche a livello mentale, e sviluppa un po' di carattere, lo attende un'ottima carriera.


----------



## numero 3 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Qualche numero secondo me lo ha, non è uno sfondaporte e non sarà mai per carattere un leader ma credo farà una discreta carriera ( alla Quagliarella/ Crouch/Bacca per intenderci)


----------



## 7vinte (9 Gennaio 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sarà un lapsus... Ma hai scritto Silvia



Ahahahaha è stato il correttore, sono dal cellulare


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Qualche numero secondo me lo ha, non è uno sfondaporte e non sarà mai per carattere un leader ma credo farà una discreta carriera ( alla Quagliarella/ Crouch/Bacca per intenderci)



Esatto, nulla che un Milan che si possa chiamare tale possa o debba rimpiangere.


----------

